# Ryzen 3500U: Upgrade von 8GB auf 16GB Ram sinnvoll?



## RedStar90 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Laptop für die Uni zu holen, werde diesen größenteils für Office-Anwendungen, Präsentationen sowie Recherche arbeiten im Internet verwenden, ab und zu werden auch speziellere Programme darauf laufen wie ArcGis, selten mal kleine Klimaberechnungen sowie Skripte. 

Wollte mir da das Lenovo Thinkpad E495 holen, mit einem Ryzen 3500U, 8 GB Ram sowie einer 256GB SSD. 20NEA001GE, Lenovo ThinkPad(R) E495 fuer Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fuer Studenten, Schueler, Lehrkraefte und natuerlich alle Anderen
Das ganze würde mich als Student ca. 530 Euro kosten. 

Nun die Frage. ist mit einem merklichen Leistungsunterschied zu rechnen bzw. lohnt es sich vom Preisleistungsverhältnis überhaupt, wenn ich von 8GB auf 16GB für ca. 45 Euro upgrade?

Schonmal Danke für eure Antworten 

EDIT: Anzumerken ist noch, das Standartmäßig da 1 8GB Ram Chip drin ist, mit dem Upgrade wären das 2 8GB im Dualchannel


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2019)

Hast du dann 2 Riegel, JA.


----------



## amdahl (17. Oktober 2019)

Das Upgrade auf 2 DIMMs und 16GB ist absolut sinnvoll. Doppelte Speicherkapazität und doppelte Bandbreite 
Wenn dich die 45€ abschrecken, kannst du auch den Laptop in der Basiskonfiguration kaufen, und dann selbst aufrüsten. Ein einzelner 8GB DDR4-2400 SODIMM kostet ab 29€.
Davor müsstest du dann nachschauen welcher Speichertyp genau verbaut ist, damit du einen möglichst ähnlichen bekommst.
single rank CL17: Crucial SO-DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17 (CT8G4SFS824A) ab €'*'29,22 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
dual rank CL17: Crucial SO-DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17 (CT8G4SFD824A) ab €'*'30,20 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RedStar90 (17. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Hm hat es große Auswirkungen wenn die Rams nicht identisch sind? 
Auf der Seite ist bei dem vorverbauten Ram leider nur DDR4-2400 MHz SO-DIMM angegeben und nicht der Hersteller, in einem Teardown Video hingegen waren bei der Sinlge RAM 8GB Variante Samsung DDR4-2666 angegeben. Ist nun eben die Frage a) Macht bei gleicher Taktrate ein anderer Hersteller was aus? b) Ist es schlimm falls der 2666 verbaut sein sollte, und zusätzlich ein 2400 reinkommt? und c) Nirgends ist leider der CL-Wert angegeben, der könnte nachher auch unterschiedlich sein. 

Und noch eins, ist der 3500U überhaupt stark genug um völlig die 16GB Ram ausnutzen zu können? Meine natürlich nicht im Browserbetrieb wo über langsame Intervalle viel drauf geschrieben wird, sondern bei schneller Neu-Beschriftungsrate die die 16GB auch ausnutzt.


----------



## amdahl (17. Oktober 2019)

Das ist nichts was du im Voraus herausfinden kannst. Du hast keine Garantie darauf, dass in deinem Laptop die gleichen Teile verbaut sind, wie in dem Laptop den die Reviewer hatten. Du musst den Laptop kaufen, dann nachschauen was verbaut ist, und dann einen ähnlichen kaufen.
Single-Rank und dual-rank zu mischen würde ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen. Auch wenn es läuft, es drückt auf die Performance. Die CPU kann offiziell DDR4-2400. In einem Office.-Laptop wird der Speicher sicher nicht übertaktet sein.

Stärke der CPU und Größe des Hauptspeichers haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Wenn ein Workload 16GB RAM braucht, dann braucht er das. Völlig unabhängig davon wie viele Kerne die CPU hat und wie schnell diese sind. Denk auch dran, die CPU muss sich Speichermenge und Bandbreite mit der integrierten Grafik teilen. Da werden 8GB RAM noch schneller knapp.
Und wie genau eine "kleine" Kimaberechnung aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber spätestens wenn du CFD machen willst, wirst du über jedes Fitzelchen Speicher und Bandbreite froh sein.


----------



## RedStar90 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ok danke, werde den dann so holen, reinschauen was drin ist und dann eventuell mit passendem Ram upgraden. Nur mit ich dich richtig verstehe, Single und Dual-Rank ist ja eh kein Thema, da da wohl Single-Rank verbaut sein wird, und ich dann auch einfach Single hole.


----------



## amdahl (17. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich würde keine Wetten darauf abschließen welcher RAM verbaut ist.


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2019)

Die können mWn 64GByte ab.


----------



## RedStar90 (18. Oktober 2019)

Update: Hab bei denen angerufen, was die für den Ram momentan standardmäßig verbaut haben. 2666 19CL Single-Rank von Micron Tech. Habe mich dann für das Crucial upgrade entschieden (da die auch nur Ram von Micron Tech verbauen... nicht wirklich relevant, aber habe es lieber vom selben Hersteller^^). Da auch nochmal nachgefragt, und das ist ebenfalls Crucial 2666 19CL Single-Rank. Beide werden dann im Laptop auf 2400 runtergetaktet. Hab den Laptop nun so bestellt.

Eins frag ich mich aber im Nachhinein, einerseits wird beim Laptop sowie dem Upgrade mit 2400 Ram beworben, verbauen tun die aber in beiden Fällen 2666 der dann eh vom Laptop runtergetaktet wird wegen der CPU. Warum nicht direkt 2400 Ram verbauen und mit dem gesparten Geld lieber CL17 holen statt CL19. Scheint mir einfach weggeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe genau den Laptop mit 15,6 Zoll und da ist 1× 8GB 2666mhz cl16 Riegel von Samsung verbaut. Die Linux Unterstützung ist komplett daneben aber Windows läuft auf der nachgerüsteten 970 evo 1a.
Der Ram taktet mit 2400mhz.

Die Performance ist ordentlich, jedoch ruckeln 8k Videos teilweise. Die Akkulaufzeit hängt sehr stark von der eingestellten Bildschirmhelligkeit ab.

Allerdings sind die Lautsprecher und die Kühlungsausgänge an der Unterseite bzw gibts auch Lüftungsöffnungen an der Tastatir die wie bei Apple aufs Display gerichtet sind. Das ist aber nicht so schlimm, da die Kühlung für die Hardware ok ist und der Lüfter sind sonderlich laut wird. Nur der Lausprecher dröhnt durch die komische Positionierung teils sehr stark.


----------



## RedStar90 (18. Oktober 2019)

8k Vids will ich bei einem 1080p Screen eh nicht schauen ^^ Denke mit dem Upgrade ist die Leistung über die nächsten Jahre erstmal ausreichend für mich. Wie lange hält bei dir so der Akku wenn du z.b. im Internet surfst, vllt was Office machst bei mittlere Bildschirmhelligkeit?
Glaube aber allgemein, das war nun schon das richtige Modell mit einem guten Bang for Buck Verhältnis. Klar könnte auch 50-100 sparen wenn ich mir bei gleicher Hardware son Plastikbomber hole wo man nichts austauschen kann und der schnell nicht mehr supportet wird, nein danke. Natürlich wäre mir bei den Specs noch nen Touchscreen für nen kleinen Aufpreis lieber gewesen, aber die Modelle sind bei den Thinkspads in ganz anderen Preis-Bereichen anzutreffen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. Oktober 2019)

RedStar90 schrieb:


> [...]Eins frag ich mich aber im Nachhinein, einerseits wird beim Laptop sowie dem Upgrade mit 2400 Ram beworben, verbauen tun die aber in beiden Fällen 2666 der dann eh vom Laptop runtergetaktet wird wegen der CPU. Warum nicht direkt 2400 Ram verbauen und mit dem gesparten Geld lieber CL17 holen statt CL19. Scheint mir einfach weggeworfenes Geld.



Das Angebot von 2666er RAM ist scheinbar grad am größten und die Hersteller kommt es wohl günstiger einfach in großen Chargen 2666er zu kaufen und dann vielseitig zu verwenden als dann extra nochmal 2400er RAM zu kaufen. Das wird denen am Ende teurer kommen, deshalb machen die das nicht.

Viel Spass mit deinem Laptop, das ist ein schönes, preisgünstiges Gerät, was dir jahrelang gut Dienste erweisen kann


----------



## amdahl (18. Oktober 2019)

RedStar90 schrieb:


> Eins frag ich mich aber im Nachhinein, einerseits wird beim Laptop sowie dem Upgrade mit 2400 Ram beworben, verbauen tun die aber in beiden Fällen 2666 der dann eh vom Laptop runtergetaktet wird wegen der CPU. Warum nicht direkt 2400 Ram verbauen und mit dem gesparten Geld lieber CL17 holen statt CL19. Scheint mir einfach weggeworfenes Geld.


Wenn der RAM niedriger getaktet wird, dann stellt sich in der Regel auch eine geringere Latenz ein. Ist also kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Research (18. Oktober 2019)

Ist Micron 2666er RAM. Kauf passende Crucial.


----------



## RedStar90 (18. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Ist Micron 2666er RAM. Kauf passende Crucial.


 Ja, schon gemacht wie vorher beschrieben. Kingston hatte ich zuerst auch ins Auge gefasst, aber da ist es quasi Zufall von welchem der drei großen die gerade Ram bestellen. Hab dann lieber nen Micron Chip und einen weiteren Crucial der eigentlich auch von Micron ist. Habe einmal irgendwo gelesen, das es manchmal zwischen verschiedenen Ram-Herstellern Probleme geben kann. Scheint zwar nicht universell zu sein, aber seit dem versuche ich dennoch immer auf gleiche Hersteller zu achten, einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

btw: Als ich da angerufen hatte, schienen die zuerst auch etwas verwundert dass ich nach dem genauen Ram-Typ und der Artikel-Nummer gefragt habe. Scheint seltsamerweise wohl nicht oft vorzukommen, obwohl die auf der HP 0 Transparenz diesbezüglich haben.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Oktober 2019)

Achso...Kauf am besten keine erweiterte Garantie wie z.b. Unfallschutz o.ä. Diese zusätzlichen Sachen lassen sich nicht so einfach aktivieren. Zumindest nicht, wenn man vorher das Gerät bei Lenovo aktiviert. Da macht es mehr Sinn die Garantie direkt bei Lenovo zu erweitern, dann merkt deren System auch, dass man sowas gekauft hat.

Die Akkulaufzeit im Stromsparmodus mit minimaler Helligkeit im Officebetrieb (Libre Office, wenig fordernde 1080p Videos beträgt 6 Stunden, wenn man wirklich nicht viel tut. Bei erhöhter Helligkeit geht's schnell mal gegen 3 Stunden und weniger. 

Unter Linux in der Kommandozeile sieht das ganze natürlich wieder ganz anders aus, allerdings laufen die Linux Distributionen auch nur in der Kommandozeile, da es da jede Menge Treiberkonflikte mit der Gui gibt. Probiere da schon seit insgesamt über 25 Stunden das Problem zu lösen. 

Manche Treiber unter Windows vertragen sich nicht mit dem Nachtmodus. Gelöst! Der Graka Treiber von Lenovo war Schuld. Die haben den Adrenalin anscheinend falsch konfiguriert. Mit dem offiziellen Amd Treiber geht nun auch der Nachtmodus. Nicht so ganz. Der Nachtmodus funktioniert nur in bestimmten Fenstern. F.Lux schafft es dagegen den Nachtmodus für das gesamte Systen zu aktivieren.

Die fehlende Tastaturbeleuchtung macht das Arbeiten ohne Licht allerdings nicht so einfach. 

Alles in allem ist das Gerät super für die Uni, für die Arbeit usw. 

Die Batterue funktioniert optimal, wenn man diese zwischen 30 und 80% betreibt. Noch besser wäre zwischen 40 und 80% aber wenn man das Notebook nur ein paar Jahre nutzt ist das egal.


----------

